# Emailversand



## dennish23 (14 Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde

Hat jemand von euch schonmal Erfahrungen sammeln können wie das mit dem Email versenden bei einer XC201 von Klöckner und Möller geht. Ich möchte über eine EmailAddy die über POP und SMTP Servern verfügt eine Email senden lassen von der SPS. Also mit dem ganzen einloggen / Passwort und so.

Leider hab ich keinen Anfang wo ich eventuell drauf aufbauen könnte. Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch helfen.

Vielen Dank im vorraus für eure Hilfe.

MFG Dennis


----------



## enter (15 Oktober 2008)

Hi,
das könnte Dir glaube ich weiter helfen 


ftp://ftp.moeller.net/AUTOMATION/DOWNLOAD/APPLICATION-EXAMPLES-NOTES-MODULES/XCONTROL/EMAIL/


----------



## dennish23 (15 Oktober 2008)

Hi Enter

Damit habe ich es schon versucht nur leider funktioniert dies nicht. Darum hatte ich ja einen Beitrag eingetragen. Aber trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe.

MFG Dennis


----------



## Oberchefe (16 Oktober 2008)

Also bei mir funktioniert das, allerdings nicht auf Moeller Hardware 

Im Zweifelsfall mal Dein Projekt hier posten.


----------



## dennish23 (16 Oktober 2008)

Hier mal mein Testprogramm. Aber wie ich schon sagte es funktioniert nicht. Ich habe zwar keine Fehlermeldung des Bausteins, daher denke ich er schickt ne Email ab aber es kommt keine an. Vielleicht kannst mir da helfen.

MFG Dennis



PROGRAM PLC_PRG
VAR
    send_mail: SMTP_SendMail;
    start: BOOL;
    absender: STRING(80) := 'Master_SPS';
    empfaenger: STRING := 'test@online.de';  (*von uns eingerichtete test email adresse*)
    smtp_server: STRING := '192.168.0.1';                (* adrersse des verwendeten routers*)
    passwort: STRING := 'test';                             (* eingestelltes passwort des email accounts*)
    username: STRING := 'test@online.de';      (* benutzername unserer email adresse*)
    betreff: STRING := 'fehlermeldung';
    inhalt: STRING := 'hallo hier kommt eine TestEmail';
END_VAR


send_mail(
    xStrobe:=start ,
    sFrom:=absender ,
    sTo:=empfaenger ,
    sSMTPAddress:=smtp_server ,
    xUseSMTPPassword:=TRUE ,
    sSMTPUserName:=username ,
    sSMTPPassword:=passwort ,
    dtTimeStamp:= , 
    sSubject:=betreff ,
    sMessage:=inhalt ,
    sAttachment:= , 
    xBusy=> , 
    byError=>);


----------



## Cerberus (16 Oktober 2008)

*Verwendet doch die Code-Tags, machts um einiges übersichtlicher!!*

Nächstes Mal doch bitte mit Code-Tags!! Die findet ihr beim Anworten über dem Text-Fenster. Das #-Zeichen!!


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Oktober 2008)

```
absender: STRING(80) := 'Master_SPS';
```
sollte was in der Art sein:

```
absender: STRING(80) := 'MeineAbsenderEmailAdresse@wasauchimmer.de';
```
aber natürlich eine tatsächlich existierende und auch übereinstimmend mit der Adresse die unten beim SMTP-Versand angegeben wird!



```
empfaenger: STRING := 'test@online.de';  (*von uns eingerichtete test email adresse*)
```
sollte diese Adresse nicht zum verschicken der Mails sein oder soll das wirklich der Empfänger sein?



```
smtp_server: STRING := '192.168.0.1';                (* adrersse des verwendeten routers*)
```
betreibt Ihr im lokalen Netzwerk einen SMTP_Server? Wohl eher nicht, ansonsten gehört da die entsprechende IP des E-Mail-Anbieters rein.


----------



## dennish23 (21 Oktober 2008)

Hi Oberchefe

Also wir betreiben keine SMTP-Server auf unserem Computer. Würden das zwar gerne machen, haben aber keine Vorstellung mit welchem Prog dies möglich ist. Also haben wir erstmal eine test email angelegt die wir nutzen möchten. Du schreibst wir müssen die IP von dem SMTP-Server wissen. Wo genau bekomm ich die her. Die Email wurde über den Webmailer von 1und1 eingerichtet. Kann ich dort irgendwie die IP nachlesen?

MFG Dennis


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Oktober 2008)

Bei 1&1 im Administrationsbereich nachschauen. Dort sollten die POP3 und SMTP-Daten stehen. Könnte beispielsweise smtp.online.de für den E-Mail-Versand lauten. In diesem Fall einen Ping auf online.de abschicken, ergibt 212.227.0.72 als IP-Adresse für den SMTP-Server.

Um dem Admin hier eine Mail über diesen E-Mail-Acount zu schicken würde das dann beispielsweise so aussehen:

```
PROGRAM PLC_PRG
VAR
    send_mail: SMTP_SendMail;
    start: BOOL;
    absender: STRING(80) := 'test@online.de';
    empfaenger: STRING := 'markus.uhl@uhltronix.com';  
    smtp_server: STRING := '212.227.0.72';                (* Adresse des verwendeten SMTP-Servers*)
    passwort: STRING := 'test';                             (* eingestelltes Passwort des E-Mail accounts*)
    username: STRING := 'test@online.de';      (* Benutzername unserer E-Mail Adresse *)
    betreff: STRING := 'Fehlermeldung';
    inhalt: STRING := 'Hallo hier kommt eine Test-E-Mail';
END_VAR
```


----------



## dennish23 (21 Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab es mal im Simulationsstatus getestet und bekomme immer wieder die Error ID 10. Die steht für nicht gesendet. Muss das irgendwie mit meiner IP geändert werden? Hab auch die richtige IP Adresse von dem SMTP.1und1.de Server rausbekommen mit dem PING '212.227.0.72'. Aber ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung.

Ich gehe über W-Lan und einem Router ins Netz. Ich hab die SPS mit einem Kabel an meiner Netzwerkkarte angeschlossen und hab die W-Lan Karte auch freigegeben für die anderen Netzwerkteilnehmer damit sie zugreifen können. Hab das auch mit meinem Laptop getestet und der Laptop geht über die Netzwerkkarte des Computers ins Internet. Nur die SPS gibt diesen FehlerCode raus. Weißt du wie ich einen SMTP Server auf meinem Rechner einrichten kann mit welchem Programm oder der gleichen?

MFG Dennis


----------



## dennish23 (21 Oktober 2008)

Sorry der Ping ist 212.227.116.117.

Falsch geschrieben. Aber die Fehlermeldung ist immer noch ERROR 10.

MFG Dennis


----------



## dennish23 (23 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Oberchefe

Ich habe festgestellt das die IP Adresse sich auch bei den SMTP Servern ändert. Damit ist es natürlich sehr schlecht eine Email Automation zu zu lassen. Gibt es noch einen andere Möglichkeit eine Email senden zu lassen von dem MFD Panel?

MFG Dennis


----------



## Oberchefe (24 Oktober 2008)

Ob das mit der Simulation geht weiß ich nicht. Gatewayadresse in der SPS eingetragen? Die IP-Adresse von der SPS muß im gleichen Subnet liegen wie die IP der Netzwerkkarte des Rechners. Die IP-Adresse des Rechners muß als Gatewayadresse der SPS eingetragen sein, andernfalls wird das nichts. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich die SPS erst mal mit Kabel direkt am Hub/Switch betreiben, ohne PC und WLAN dazwischen.


----------



## Oberchefe (24 Oktober 2008)

ach ja, Fehlermeldung 10:
 [FONT=&quot]Die Verbindung zum Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden.[/FONT]


----------



## dennish23 (25 Oktober 2008)

Hi Oberchefe

Also ich habe an meinem Computer die W-Lan verbindung freigegeben und lasse es zu das der SWITCH auch auf das W-Lan kommt. Hab das ganz einfach getestet indem ich meinen Laptop an den SWITCH angeschlossen habe und den Internet Explorer gestartet habe und da bekomme ich das Internet. Das heißt mein Computer leitet das InternetSignal auf den Switch weiter. Darum kann ich es mir ja nicht vorstellen das die SPS die auf dem selben SWITCH angeschlossen ist nicht auf das Internet zugreifen kann. Auch ist es für mich nicht nachvollziehbar das ich bei dem SMTP Eingang meines Programmbausteins die IP-Adresse des SMTP-Servers eingeben muss. Die ändert sich ja alle 24 Stunden. Damit müsste ja der Kunde alle 24 Stunden nach der IP Adresse schauen und sie dann im Programm eintragen. Ist ja sicher nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. Darum geben wir ja bei OUTLOOK keine IP Adresse ein sondern einen Adressnamen z.Bsp. smtp.online.de   Dieser Eintrag ist ja fest und wird vom Internet ja selbstständig auf die entsprechenden IP-Adresse weitergeleitet. Darum steh ich mit dem Problem zur Zeit total auf dem Schlauch. Habe auch schon geschaut ob es nicht die möglichkeit gibt einen SMTP Server auf dem Computer selber laufen zu lassen. Damit stelle ich mir das ganze so vor das die SPS und der Computer keine Internetverbindung braucht sondern die SPS den SMTP-Server vom Computer erkennt und ich dann per OUTLOOK diesen Anfragen kann und die Mail auch bekomme. Nur fehlt mir das Wissen mit welchem Programm dies möglich sein könnte und wie es eingerichtet wird.

MFG Dennis


----------



## Oberchefe (25 Oktober 2008)

> Die ändert sich ja alle 24 Stunden.



Nur bei Privatanschlüssen, bei "richtigen"  Servern bleibt die normalerweise "ewig" gleich.
Ich weiß es ja nicht, wie es bei Möller aussieht, bei Wago gibt's eine Funktion, die passend zu einem Namen eine IP zurückgibt (DNS).

Zum Problem:
wenn Dein Laptop in's Internet kommt heißt das noch lange nichts, viele SPSen unterstützen kein DHCP, daher sollte im Zweifelsfall immer mit festen IP's für Gateway und SPS gearbeitet werden.


----------



## dennish23 (25 Oktober 2008)

Da hast du ja völlig recht. das mache ich ja auch. Ich habe meiner Netzwerkkarte eine IP vergeben und der SPS auch die in der gleich Sub Maske liegen. das passt alles. Den Gateway habe ich auch eingetragen. Genau wie ich das bei meinem Laptop auch gemacht habe. Allles fest vergeben, damit es keine Konflikte gibt. Aber dennnoch keinen Erfolg. 

Und zu den IP Adressen die ändern sich alle. Wenn du heute schaust welche IP zum Bsp. Goggle hat 74.125.39.104. Morgen wird es eine ganz andere sein. ist ja auch normal. Darum geben wir ja www.goggle ein und nicht 74.125.39.104 weil das nur für heute passt und morgen nicht mehr.

MFG Dennis


----------



## Oberchefe (26 Oktober 2008)

> Und zu den IP Adressen die ändern sich alle.


Schmarrn!



> Darum geben wir ja www.goggle ein und nicht 74.125.39.104 weil das nur für heute passt und morgen nicht mehr.


Wir geben www.google.de ein und nicht 74.125.39.104 weil wir uns ersteres leichter merken können.

Manche große Server verwenden DNS um ein Load-Balancing zu steuern, in diesem Fall wird mal die eine und mal die andere IP einem Namen zugeordnet, das Ziel erreichen aber beide IP-Adressen. Meine SPS verschickt seit über einem Jahr stündlich eine E-Mail über eine fest eingetragene IP des SMTP-Servers, ich habe da noch nie die IP ändern müssen.
Vielleicht solltest Du Dich erst mal um die Grundlagen kümmern bevor Du E-Mails verschicken willst:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System


----------



## Oberchefe (26 Oktober 2008)

P.S.:
auch wenn Du heute beim Ping auf www.google.de möglicherweise die Antwort 66.249.93.104 bekommst, wenn Du die 74.125.39.104 in die Adressleiste des Browsers eingibt landest Du auch bei Google, ein typisches Beispiel von Loadbalancing.


----------



## dennish23 (27 Oktober 2008)

Dann erzähl mir bitte mal warum meine SPS den SMTP Server nicht findet? Den der Baustein ist absolut nicht schwer zu beschalten, aber dennoch bekomm ich nur die ErorrID 10 was soviel heißt wie kein Email senden möglich. Und auf dem Router ist Internet sonst könnt ich mit dir ja nicht schreiben.


```
PROGRAM PLC_PRG
VAR
    send_mail: SMTP_SendMail;
    start: BOOL;
    absender: STRING(80) := 'enercon@online.de';
    empfaenger: STRING := 'dennish23@msn.com';
    smtp_server: STRING := '212.227.15.167';                (* Adresse des verwendeten SMTP-Servers*)
    passwort: STRING := '********';                             (* eingestelltes Passwort des E-Mail accounts*)
    username: STRING := 'enercon@online.de';      (* Benutzername unserer E-Mail Adresse *)
    betreff: STRING := 'Fehlermeldung';
    inhalt: STRING := 'Hallo hier kommt eine Test-E-Mail';
END_VAR


send_mail(
    xStrobe:=start ,
    sFrom:=absender ,
    sTo:=empfaenger ,
    sSMTPAddress:=smtp_server ,
    xUseSMTPPassword:=TRUE ,
    sSMTPUserName:=username ,
    sSMTPPassword:=passwort ,
    dtTimeStamp:= , 
    sSubject:=betreff ,
    sMessage:=inhalt ,
    sAttachment:= , 
    xBusy=> , 
    byError=>);
```

Vielleicht hab ich ja was übersehen.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Oktober 2008)

Beim Username muß möglicherweise das "@online.de" weggelassen werden. Im Zweifelsfall erst mit einem E-Mail-Programm und diesen Daten auf einem PC testen (ruhig sowohl mit Namen als auch mit IP-Adressen). Desweiteren können vielleicht andere Funktionen über Ethernet getestet werden, keine Ahnung was Moeller serienmäßig hat, bei Wago kann beispielsweise die Uhr mit Timerserver im Internet syncronisiert werden.

Und daß Dein PC über den Router ins Internet kommt heißt noch lange nicht daß die SPS auch ins Internet kommt.


----------



## dennish23 (29 Oktober 2008)

Wie genau kann ich denn prüfen ob die SPS auf das Internet zugreifen kann? Wenn die Methode mit dem Laptop nicht sicher ist.


----------



## Royal_TS (25 November 2008)

kann es sein das der 1&1 Smtp server = smtp.1und1.de ?


es ist auch nicht richtig online.de zu pingen um diese ip dann für den smtp server zu nehmen. dann versucht dein baustein ja sich bei online.de einzuloggen, was niemals funktionieren wird. nimm notfalls kontakt mit denen auf und sag denen das du die numerische IP des SMTP servers brauchst.

mfg


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 November 2008)

Royal_TS schrieb:


> kann es sein das der 1&1 Smtp server = smtp.1und1.de ?



Stimmt, und mit [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]ping smtp.1und1.de bekommst Du die aktuelle IP. 
Es könnte aber sein, dass die immer wieder mal wechselt.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## tobias (26 November 2008)

Hallo
ich hatte das auch mal probiert und zumindest in neuerer Zeit scheiterte das bei zwei Geräten (CP243/343-IT & HutschienenPC) jeweils am fehlenden, nicht registrierten eigenem Mailserver. 
Da der eMailversand, mit einem in mehreren Büchern veröffentlichten Beispielprogramm, 'Ende der 90-ziger' von Hand geschnitzt schonmal geklappt hatte fragte ich uns betreffende Provider daraufhin ab und erhielt  gleichlautente Aussagen:
a) frühere, freie 'RelayServer' sind nicht mehr (unangemeldet) ansprechbar
b)die Annahme von 'Sendmail' Servern mit dynamischer IP werden von den meisten 'Freemailern' &Providern wg. Spamverdacht abgelehnt.
d) kostenpflichtige/ angemeldete Mail-Relayserver sind ansprechbar und funktionieren (habe es probiert und stimmt)
e) daraus folgt dass der Mailversand ohne fest-IP angemeldeten eigenen Mailserver 'eigentlich' ausgeschlossen sein soll ...

Ein Umweg aus der 'Misere' war sich einen eigenen Mailempfangsserver (fetchmail) zu 'bauen' und den über DynDNS zu vernetzen. Damit gelingts die Mails direkt an seine eigene Adresse (ohne Umweg über 'Mail-Provider' zuzustellen und zur Spamabwehr auch fortlaufend die gefilterten IP_Adressen zu aktualisieren. (Bsp: nur der eigene Absender gerade gültiger IP des CP's wird durchgelassen).
(Das mit der 'MailBlockade' ist übrigends danach ausgetestet allen Geräten gleich. IP-Cam, Router etc. scheiterten da auch.)
Zum Testen gibts da 'nen super Programm eines einfachen Windows 'Mailservers' von Mirko Boer (unter Programme www.trafficmonitor.de //irgendwo). Mit dem testweise (oder gegen kleines Entgeld bei gefallen fest) auf dem PC installiert kommt man auch aus dem CP dann 'raus'. 
Weil in jedem Falle: Fehlt dazwischen noch der Mailserver - solange jedenfalls wie man nicht über die meldepflichtigen Relayserver geht. 
Das ist sehr aufwändig - und unter dem Strich von der Funktion her weniger befriedigend. Ich versuchte zum Beospiel bei 'schwerwiegenden Störungen' das Protokoll dann mit aufs Handy 'umzuleiten'. Aber Pustekuchen, beim 'Handfunker' galten wieder andere Anmeldeprozeduren für nicht registrierte Mailserver. Deswegen sah ich nicht mehr ein mich da bei Hinz und Kunz registrieren lassen zu müssen wegen so'ner eMail ... und baute das denn auf tragfähigere Konzepte um. 
Alles reine Geldschneiderei der Provider :twisted:meines Erachtens.
Griuss
tobias


----------



## Ludewig (26 November 2008)

In der Regel wird die SPS die Authentifizierungsmechanismen der Freemailer nicht überwinden, nicht einmal ein neulich von uns getestetes Insys-Ethernet-Modem kam damit klar. 

Du solltest meines Erachtens einen lokalen Mailserver aufsetzen, der dann die Mail in einem zweiten Schritt später auch ins Netz versenden kann. 

Es gibt so 'was als simple Freeware oder zeitbegrenzte Testversion kostenlos im Netz.


----------



## tobias (26 November 2008)

> ... die Authentifizierungsmechanismen der Freemailer nicht überwinden



Ja richtig, das kam noch hinzu. So ging bspw. auch bei Tonline/btag die 'Einwahl' selbst in angemeldete Relayserver nur bei iNetz-Zugang über denselben Provider. Wobei bei Tonline als 'Ausnahme' dann die vollständige Authentifizierung jeweils ab iNetz-Einwahl 'automatisch mitgeschleppt' wird. 
Von daher schloss sich dann eine Versendung bei Zugang über T-Online an z.Bsp. 2mal2-online aus; bzw. umgekehrt bei 2mal2-'Einwahl' war der Btag-Relay nicht ansprechbar


----------



## Oberchefe (28 November 2008)

> a) frühere, freie 'RelayServer' sind nicht mehr (unangemeldet) ansprechbar



für was braucht man hier einen Relay Server?



> b)die Annahme von 'Sendmail' Servern mit dynamischer IP werden von den meisten 'Freemailern' &Providern wg. Spamverdacht abgelehnt.



Man benötigt auch keinen Sendmail Server auf der SPS



> d) kostenpflichtige/ angemeldete Mail-Relayserver sind ansprechbar und funktionieren (habe es probiert und stimmt)





> e) daraus folgt dass der Mailversand ohne fest-IP angemeldeten eigenen Mailserver 'eigentlich' ausgeschlossen sein soll ...


Der o.a. Baustein versendet auch keine E-Mails direkt an den Adressaten sondern schickt die E-Mail lediglich zum SMTP-Server der eigenen E-Mail Adresse, also nichts anderes als Outlook & Co tun, das geht selbstverständlich mit jeder X-beliebigen Absender-IP.



> In der Regel wird die SPS die Authentifizierungsmechanismen der Freemailer nicht überwinden, nicht einmal ein neulich von uns getestetes Insys-Ethernet-Modem kam damit klar.


Der o.a. Moeller-Baustein kommt mit der Authentifizierung sehr wohl klar, läuft bei mir problemlos mit einem Standard (kostenlosen) GMX Konto.


----------



## Royal_TS (1 Dezember 2008)

auch ich versende problemlos mit einer s7 und einem Tixi Modem Emails über ein kostenloses GMX Konto


----------



## Ludewig (1 Dezember 2008)

@ royal:
Das ist imho jetzt etwas daneben. Das Tixi ist nun wirklich nicht blöd, obwohl es auch nicht mit jedem Provider klarkommt (siehe Tixi-Forum).

Schwieriger und hier meines Wissens eher gemeint sind einfacher gestrickte SPS-FBs, die direkt mailen sollen. Die kommen mit den diversen Antworten eines Freemailservers nicht immer klar.

Oder?


----------



## Royal_TS (2 Dezember 2008)

ja, mag sein das du recht hast.

war aber auch von mir nicht böse gemeint...

mfg


----------

